# Are these baby mystery snails?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought for sure that I recieved baby mystery snails at my lfs last weekend. They have little shells with a swirl at the back (if you know what I mean) They were in the tank with a whole bunch of other mystery snails and no live plants. They are baby mystery snails......right?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

maybe they are ramshorn snails?
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Snails, Colombian Ramshorns.htm
do they look like that?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like they were those parasite snails just a bit bigger because I was feeding them! Hahaha, I think I got them all out of my tank. We will see.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

If the swirl is in the back, it almost sounds like these are tadpole snails. They stay small, only get to be about half an inch, and the twisted part is directly behind them.


----------

